# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتر برنامه ریزی:::...

## Saeed735

*همه چیز به سبک خاص AS:
*

*AS5:دفتربرنامه ریزی روزانه

*

سلام...


برای  انجام هر چه بهتر و دقیق تر برنامه ریزی روزانه و مطالبی که در3پست  قبلی(as2-4) درمورد مراحل مطالعه،مرورها و تست زنی بهتون گفتم،داشتن یه  دفتر برنامه ریزی 

که مطابق با روش مطالعتون باشه ،امری بسیار مهم و ضروری  به نظر میاد...


به همین دلیل صفحه ای رو برای یادداشت اعمال روزانتون آماده کردم که در اختیارتون میذارم...


به ادامه ی مطلب توجه کنید:




توضیحات:



تو قسمت درس،دروسی که امروز مورد مطالعه قرار میدیرو مینویسی...



پ.خ به معنای پیش خوانیست...



تو  قسمت خواندن و یادگیری بنویس که از ساعت چند تا چند و کدوم فصل رو مطالعه  کردی همچنین بنویس که از صفحه چند تا چند رو مورد مطالعه قرار دادی...



ت. آموزشی همان تست آموزشیست...



تو قسمت استراحت هم بنویس که از ساعت چند تا چند و به چه مدتی استراحت کردی...



م.اصلی همان مرور اصلیست...


به مرور چشم بسته بالارد هم گفته میشود...


ت.آزمونی  و بررسی،مزبوط میشه به قسمت تست زنی زمان دار،تس زنی مروری و بررسی تست  ها...در این قسمت تعداد تست هایی که زدی،زمانی که برای زدن تست ها  گذاشتی،زمانی رو که برای 

بررسی تست ها صرف کردی و درصدی که کسب کردی رو  یادداشت کن...




م.نموداری همان مرور نموداریست...



تو قسمت  توضیحات،هر برداشتی که از فصل داشتی رو بنویس...مطالبی که در مورد خواندن  فصل،چگونگی طرح تست ها و اطلاعاتی که بعد از خوندن قسمتی از فصل بدست آوردی  و غیره رو اینجا یادداشت 

کن...




درمورد قسمت جبرانی: اگه نرسیدی  امروز یه درسی رو مطالعه کنی(حالا به هر دلیلی) و یا مطالعه تا جایی که مد  نظرت بود انجام نشد قسمت جبرانی رو تیک دار کن...پس اگه درسی نیاز به جبران  داشت 

فقط تیک بزن تا یادت بمونه و اخر هفته جبران کنی...




تا یادم  نرفته در مورد دایره هایی هم که گذاشتم توضیح بدم،ببین من تعداد زیادی  دایره جلوی مرورها و تست ها و غیره گذاشتم...اگه عملی رو که جلوش دایره  گذاشته شدرو انجام دادی تیک بزن(تیک به 

معنای انجام شد هست)،اگه به هر دلیلی اعم از فراموشی و غیره انجام ندادی داخلش ضربدر بزن(ضربدر به معنای انجام نشد هست)...اما  بعضی وقت ها عمل مورد نظر داخل برنامه ی امروزت نیست،برای 

مثال شما دیروز  مطالعه ی یه فصلی رو شروع کردی و پیش خوانی رو دیروز انجام دادی پس امروز  پیش خوانی نداری که انجام بدی، تو همین مثال دیروز مرور از اول هم  نداشتی...ینی دیروز مرور از اول و امروز 

پیش خوانی تو برنامت نبوده...در  این مواقع دایره رو خالی بذار(خالی به این معناست که عمل مورد نظر تو برنامه وجود نداشت)...


برنامه ی روزانه رو از لینک زیر دانلود کنید:




*اخطار:كپي  برداري از مطالب صرفآ با ذكر نام نويسنده و منبع مجاز  ميباشد و در غير  اين صورت شرعآ و قانونآ حرام بوده و نويسنده هيچ گونه رضايتي ندارد…

*

*نویسنده:سعید بابایی و علی فکری*

----------


## farshad7

خیلی کامله ممنون :Yahoo (94): 

ولی من خودم ادمی هستم اگه این همه جدول رو به روم باشه گیج می زنم :Yahoo (1): 

 فقط با یه برگ که نمیشه برنامه ریزی کرد به جای پول چاپش یه کتاب بگیریم

من که از قلمچی متنفرم  :Yahoo (75):  رفتم بررسی کردم و کمک دوستام همراه من مهر و ماه خیلی خوب بود :Yahoo (94): 

دفتر برنامه ریزی هم الکی پر میکنم چون مجبورم (این روشو یکی تو همین انجمن به هم یاد داد :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3): 

 :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Saeed735

> خیلی کامله ممنون
> 
> ولی من خودم ادمی هستم اگه این همه جدول رو به روم باشه گیج می زنم
> 
>  فقط با یه برگ که نمیشه برنامه ریزی کرد به جای پول چاپش یه کتاب بگیریم
> 
> من که از قلمچی متنفرم  رفتم بررسی کردم و کمک دوستام همراه من مهر و ماه خیلی خوب بود
> 
> دفتر برنامه ریزی هم الکی پر میکنم چون مجبورم (این روشو یکی تو همین انجمن به هم یاد داد
> ...


این دفتر برنامه ریزی مخصوص کسایی که تاپیک های قبلیمو خوندن...

----------


## hasan78

> این دفتر برنامه ریزی مخصوص کسایی که تاپیک های قبلیمو خوندن...


سلام
لطفا تاپیک های قبلی لینکش رو بدید

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> لطفا تاپیک های قبلی لینکش رو بدید


.به ترتیب و با حوصله بخونید کامله کامل


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..

----------


## patrik

> .به ترتیب و با حوصله بخونید کامله کامل
> 
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...
> 
> ...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...
> 
> ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..
> 
> ..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::..


داداش رتبه خودت چند شده؟

----------


## Saeed735

تاپیک های مروبط به مراحل خوندن...تست زنی..مرور ها و ...خونده بشه و بعد اون این تاپیک مورد مطالعه قرار بگیره...

----------


## lvjqd

سلام

آقا سعيد خيلي دوستت داريم.

خيلي كارم را افتاد.
بازم ممنونتم.
خيلي وقت بود منتظرش بودم.

----------


## patrik

من اصلا حوصله این کارها را ندارم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Saeed735

> من اصلا حوصله این کارها را ندارم


حوصلرو خودت به خودت میدی عزیزم....شما که ایه ی یاس بخونی معلومه که نمیتونی...کسی که نگاه کنه و بگه ولش...بدون هیچ تلاشی...معلومه که میبازه....

دوست عزیز اگه یه هدف بزرگ میخوای باید بزرگ فکر کنی و بزرگ عمل کنی....چیزی زیادی لازم نداری...فقط شروع کن...

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> 
> آقا سعيد خيلي دوستت داريم.
> 
> خيلي كارم را افتاد.
> بازم ممنونتم.
> خيلي وقت بود منتظرش بودم.


اگه مطلب دیگه ای نیاز داری پ ب کن....تا قبل از ایجاد تاپیکش راهنماییت کنم...

----------


## Saeed735

سوالی بود در خدمتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

جنـــاب اقای سعید خان ، ی سوال فنـی؟
ما ب غیر دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی ازچه انتشاراتی میتونیم استفاده کنیـــم؟عایا میدانید ؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Saeed735

> جنـــاب اقای سعید خان ، ی سوال فنـی؟
> ما ب غیر دفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی ازچه انتشاراتی میتونیم استفاده کنیـــم؟عایا میدانید ؟؟


مهروماه و بقیه هم هستن ولی خب الان اونی که من گذاشتم چیه پس؟دفتر برنامه ریزیه دیگه...

----------


## Fawzi

> مهروماه و بقیه هم هستن ولی خب الان اونی که من گذاشتم چیه پس؟دفتر برنامه ریزیه دیگه...


آره خب مِــــــــــــــدانم دانشم کردم 
کلا خواستم ببینم کدوم مدل دفتر به سلیقم میخوره  :Y (717): 
میسی داداشـم.

----------


## ُSetare

عالی و خسته نباشید

----------


## MeysAM1999

آغا سعید واقعا دستتون درد نکنه خیلی خیلی ممنون.برا دوستتون هم به در خواست شما دعا کردم

----------


## manehsan

سلام
کلا دفتر برنامه ریزی حتی اگر اینقدر پیشرفته هم نباشه(که البته بابت اون باید از شما تشکر کرد),همین که زمینه رقابت با خود را برای شخص فراهم می کند,مفید است.
با تشکر از شما

----------


## Penintent

دوستان دفتر برنامه ریزی مهر و ماه "*همراه من*" هم خیلی میتونه کمک کنه.

----------


## دخمل بابام

مرسییییی

----------


## MKH0111

سلام ببخشید اسم شما مرتضی است؟

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام ببخشید اسم شما مرتضی است؟


چطور؟از اسمم معلومه دیگه..سعیدم...

----------


## amoo

وقت گیز نیس به نظرت ؟ 
هرروز باید پرش کنیم و اسم درسا رو توش بنویسیم و همه شو پر کنیم خو خیلی وقت می گیره واقعا  ! ؟

----------


## mobin9898

> وقت گیز نیس به نظرت ؟ 
> هرروز باید پرش کنیم و اسم درسا رو توش بنویسیم و همه شو پر کنیم خو خیلی وقت می گیره واقعا  ! ؟


اولاش وقت گیره ولی یواش یواش سرعتت میره بالا تو پر کردنش ( مثلا خیلی شاخم ) :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir1378

دفتر برنامه ریزی  لازم نیست

من والا یه برگه سفید از دفتر میکنم روش برنامه هام رو مینویسم هر موقع تموم شد یکی دیگه میکنم
اینم یه نمونه از برنامه ریزی که خودم روزانه انجام میدم




اگه کسی چیزی ازش فهمید به منم بگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mobin9898

> دفتر برنامه ریزی  لازم نیست
> 
> من والا یه برگه سفید از دفتر میکنم روش برنامه هام رو مینویسم هر موقع تموم شد یکی دیگه میکنم
> اینم یه نمونه از برنامه ریزی که خودم روزانه انجام میدم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه کسی چیزی ازش فهمید به منم بگه


مثله نقاشیه بچه های 4 سالس خخخخخخخ 

بازم ممنون

----------


## mobin9898

> دفتر برنامه ریزی  لازم نیست
> 
> من والا یه برگه سفید از دفتر میکنم روش برنامه هام رو مینویسم هر موقع تموم شد یکی دیگه میکنم
> اینم یه نمونه از برنامه ریزی که خودم روزانه انجام میدم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه کسی چیزی ازش فهمید به منم بگه


اینو چجوری مینویسی 

مثلا امشب واسه فردا یا نه اول هفته تا آخر هفته

----------


## amir1378

> اینو چجوری مینویسی 
> 
> مثلا امشب واسه فردا یا نه اول هفته تا آخر هفته


آخر شب برا فرداش مینویسم: مثلا اونجایی که نوشتم ریاضی 3   30 تست فرد تا اونجایی که یه خط افقی کشیدم مال یه روزه 


اون عدد هایی که کنار شیمی 3 نوشتم اون شماره صفحاتی هست که تستاش مونده چون قر قاطی تست زدم 



اگه سوالی بود ممنون میشم :Y (516):

----------


## mobin9898

> آخر شب برا فرداش مینویسم: مثلا اونجایی که نوشتم ریاضی 3   30 تست فرد تا اونجایی که یه خط افقی کشیدم مال یه روزه 
> 
> 
> اون عدد هایی که کنار شیمی 3 نوشتم اون شماره صفحاتی هست که تستاش مونده چون قر قاطی تست زدم 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه سوالی بود ممنون میشم



خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Saeed735

> اینو چجوری مینویسی 
> 
> مثلا امشب واسه فردا یا نه اول هفته تا آخر هفته


نامرتب میشه و وقتتو اضافه تر میگیره...دفتر برنامه ریزی بنده به روش خودم صورت گرفته و برای انجام  اون باید  تاپیک های منو مطالعه کنید....

----------


## mobin9898

> نامرتب میشه و وقتتو اضافه تر میگیره...دفتر برنامه ریزی بنده به روش خودم صورت گرفته و برای انجام  اون باید  تاپیک های منو مطالعه کنید....


ممنونم از زحماتت

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنونم از زحماتت


دفتر برنامه ریزی باعث میشه که برنامه هات خیلی مرتب و خوب پیش برن و مطمن باش وقتتم نمیگیره...دسترسی به چیزایی هم که میخوای به راحتی صورت خواهد گرفت....


از تو هم به خاطرت نظرت ممنون داداش

----------


## amoo

من از این یک ورقه چاپ کنم بسه ؟ هرشب پاک کنم پرش کنم کم هزینه ترم هست  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mobin9898

> من از این یک ورقه چاپ کنم بسه ؟ هرشب پاک کنم پرش کنم کم هزینه ترم هست


هنر نزد ایرانیان است وبس  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
خوب برگهه بعد از مدتی چیزی ازش نمیمونه که!!!!

----------


## Saeed735

> من از این یک ورقه چاپ کنم بسه ؟ هرشب پاک کنم پرش کنم کم هزینه ترم هست


قراره که از اون ورق استفاده کنی و اون ورق بمونه برای اینکه توی هفته و پایان هفته و پایان هر ماه عملکردتو ببینی و بسنجی....

----------


## Saeed735

همه ی تاپیک های بنده ی حقیر یکجا....امیدوارم مفید باشن...


...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس::...

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..

..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::.. 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست بخدا

----------


## Saeed735

up :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aylar76

لطفا توضیح :
درسی مثل دیفرانسیل ؛
فصل صفرو که 17صفحه س تقسیم کنیم بشه 7-10 ؛ امروز فرضا شنبه س پس درس میشه 7صفحه فصل صفر دیف ؛ پیش خوانی و خواندن و یادگیری رو انجام بدم با مرورهای فرعی + تست آموزشی 
خب من امروز نمیتونم تست آزمونی و بررسیشو داشته باشم؟+مرور نموداری=>اینا واسه وقتیه که کل فصل رو تموم کرده باشم دیگه!!!!؟؟؟یا واسه هر مبحث جداس؟!

----------


## Saeed735

> لطفا توضیح :
> درسی مثل دیفرانسیل ؛
> فصل صفرو که 17صفحه س تقسیم کنیم بشه 7-10 ؛ امروز فرضا شنبه س پس درس میشه 7صفحه فصل صفر دیف ؛ پیش خوانی و خواندن و یادگیری رو انجام بدم با مرورهای فرعی + تست آموزشی 
> خب من امروز نمیتونم تست آزمونی و بررسیشو داشته باشم؟+مرور نموداری=>اینا واسه وقتیه که کل فصل رو تموم کرده باشم دیگه!!!!؟؟؟یا واسه هر مبحث جداس؟!


توضیحات اینا هر کدومشون توی تاپیکشون هست...خب مرور نموداری رو میدونید که چیه؟وقتی فصل تموم شد و رفتین فصل بعد...نمودارهایی که فصول قبلی رو توش خلاصه کردینو مرور میکنین و بعدش میرین فصل جدید...

درمورد تست اموزشی هم بگم که به سه نوعه که حتما در تاپیک تست زنی خوندین...ولی تست ازمونی و برسیشون بعد از اتمام یک فصله..فصل رو که تموم کردی براش تست ازمونی بزن...

تاتپیک هارو دقیق دقیق بخونید....جوری توضیح دادم که همه چی معلومه تا سردرگم نشید....

----------


## emprator227

الان هر صفحه برای یکروز هست؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> الان هر صفحه برای یکروز هست؟؟


بله...همینطوره....

----------


## Saeed735

اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید

----------


## atusa-63

> اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید


اقا سعید جدوله پاک شده اگه امکانش هست دوباره قرارش بدید

----------


## lily7

به نظرم خیلی خوب و مفیده 
خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Saeed735

> اقا سعید جدوله پاک شده اگه امکانش هست دوباره قرارش بدید


کدوم جدول؟

----------


## Saeed735

آپ

----------


## MeysAM1999

*UP!*

----------


## afshar

**


*همایش 17 خرداد کازرون**ویژه سومی ها (کنکور ۹۶)*.



*مباحث همایش*نکات مهم شروع از تابستانانتخاب آزمون انتخاب کلاس و برنامه ریزی

----------


## fatish

چطور میتونم باهاتون صحبت کنم؟؟؟

----------


## nilofar76

اقا این لینکش برای من باز نمیکنههههههه
کمــــک

----------


## nilofar76

> اگه سوالی بود نقل قولم کنید


داداش سعید این لینک برای من باز نمیشه...
چیکار کنم؟

----------


## nilofar76

> اولاش وقت گیره ولی یواش یواش سرعتت میره بالا تو پر کردنش ( مثلا خیلی شاخم )


سلام شما تونستی لینک برنامه رو دانلود کنی؟
برای من نمیشه

----------


## mobin9898

> سلام شما تونستی لینک برنامه رو دانلود کنی؟
> برای من نمیشه


http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/3...ame-konkur.pdf ایناهاش دیگه آره واسه من باز میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## :Iman1997

اصلا استاندارد نیست و باعث میشه ذهن داوطلب بیشتر درگیر برنامه ریزی باشه تا درس خوندن ، برنامه ریزی خلاصه میشه تو برنامه بلند مدت ازمون که بدونیم تا کی چه مبحثی خونده میشه و کی دوباره مرور میشه و برنامه کوتاه مدت هم برنامه ای هستش که اول هفته مینویسم فقط حجم مطالعه هر روز رو تا اخر هفته بدون نوشتن ساعت چند تا چند و طبق اون میدونیم این هفته قراره چه مباحثی جمع بشه همین !

----------


## Saeed735

> اصلا استاندارد نیست و باعث میشه ذهن داوطلب بیشتر درگیر برنامه ریزی باشه تا درس خوندن ، برنامه ریزی خلاصه میشه تو برنامه بلند مدت ازمون که بدونیم تا کی چه مبحثی خونده میشه و کی دوباره مرور میشه و برنامه کوتاه مدت هم برنامه ای هستش که اول هفته مینویسم فقط حجم مطالعه هر روز رو تا اخر هفته بدون نوشتن ساعت چند تا چند و طبق اون میدونیم این هفته قراره چه مباحثی جمع بشه همین !


دفتر برنامه ریزی یه نوع گزارش به خودت هست...به هر حال باید برنامه  ریزی دقیق باشه....این کاغذ استفاده میشه برای اینکه شاگردای بنده بهم گزارش کار بدن

----------


## sharif.cfz

> دفتر برنامه ریزی یه نوع گزارش به خودت هست...به هر حال باید برنامه  ریزی دقیق باشه....این کاغذ استفاده میشه برای اینکه شاگردای بنده بهم گزارش کار بدن


سلام.لطفا لیست تایپک های مشاوره ای خودتون رو مثل این تاپیک رو قرار بدین...مرسی

----------


## z_ra

UP

----------


## Khali

Up

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ

----------


## kate

کسی از این استفاده کرده و همشو پر میکنه؟
بنظرم زیاده پیچیدش کرده :Yahoo (35):

----------

